# Skimmer für 2500L Teich?



## Regs (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
seit gestern werden meine beide kleinen Teiche von Birkenpollen und -Blütenständen, den Knospenblättern von Buchen und anderem was der Wind so in Massen anträgt eingedeckt. Ich keschere zwar die Teiche ab aber dagegen ist kaum anzukommen.

Nach Komplett-Skimmern habe ich mich daher umgesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher welches Modell überdimensioniert ist und was zu den kleinen Teichen passen würde. Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich z.B. diese Modelle: Pondlife CSP-250 Schwimm-Skimmer mit Pumpe oder Pondskimmer 180 Schwimmskimmer. 

Gibt es Skimmer, die geeigneter wären? an die Pumpe wollte ich die nicht anschließen.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo Regine,

die beiden von dir genannten Modelle sind beide keine Komplett-Skimmer, sondern müssen an eine Pumpe angeschlossen werden - also genau das, was Du, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, nicht wolltest.

Ein Modell mit integrierter Pumpe wäre zum Beispiel der Oase Swimskim 25. Über den solltest Du hier im Forum einige Berichte finden.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Von Velda gibt es auch so einen. Der hat aber glaube ich einen 2500 l/H Pumpe dran, die wirbelt da in einem 2500 Liter Teich ganz schön was umher.


----------



## Regs (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Beide Skimmer haben einen Motor (jedenfalls in den Angeboten bei eBay). Das Gerät von Velda habe ich auch gefunden. Der Velda Pond Skimmer scheint aber immer mal technische Probleme zu haben lt. Amazon-Kritiken.

Ich habe jetzt noch dieses No-Name Produkt gefunden, vermutlich ein Nachbau vom Oase Swimskim 25, der auch im Verbrauch günstiger sein dürfte.

Ich würde das Gerät sicherlich nicht dauernd laufen lassen aber an Tagen wie diesen dürfte der schon eine große Hilfe sein.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo Regine,

der Oase SwimSkin 25 hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 40 Watt, der Nachbau 45 Watt, der Velda 30 Watt - leistet dafür aber nur 2000 l/h. Ich denke, bei den minimalen Einsatzzeiten kannst das eher vernachlässigen.

Wobei ich persönlich trotz des höheren Anschaffungspreises den Oase-Skimmer nehmen würde, weil ich mit den Pumpen dieses Herstellers sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Meine Bachlaufpumpe läuft bereits seit mehreren Jahren 365 Tage im Jahr, und auch die kleine Pumpe in der Badewanne arbeitet zuverlässig das ganze Jahr durch. Und auch die anderen Kleinpumpen, die der im Skimmer wohl am ähnlichsten sein dürften, sind trotz schlechter Behandlung noch nie ausgefallen.


----------



## Regs (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo Christine,

danke für den Rat, dann mache ich das mal so. Mein Teich sieht nach tagelangem Blütenstaub-Bombardement ganz schön komisch aus.


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Guten Morgen,

den SwimSkin 25 von Oase haben wir gestern eingesetzt - nach zwei Stunden war der Teich endlich wieder von Blütenstaub und fliegenden Samen befreit. Das Gerät kann man ja problemlos kurz einschalten wenn es notwendig ist, es muss auf dem kleinen Teich nicht ständig laufen.


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Alles klar - ich hab selbiges Problem.

Tannennadeln, Blütenstaub und sonstiges Zeug auf der Teichoberfläche. Mein Teich hat wenn er voll ist vermutlich 8-10 Tausend Liter drin, die Teichoberfläche misst wohl um die 20-25 qm.

Ich keschere auch ab aber mein Kescher ist gar nicht so lang um bis zur Mitte zu kommen usw. Also muss was anderes her.

Gibt es eine Empfehlung und ist es mit so einem Schwimmskimmer + Pumpe getan? Da bleiben doch die gelben Pollen nicht drin hängen und ich brauch doch noch einen Filter im Anschluss oder ????

Bleibt dieser Skimmer im Teich eigendlich an einer festen Stelle oder zumindest in einem gewissen Bereich oder muss der wie ein Staubsauger durch den ganzen Teich geführt werden ???


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo Pyro,
der SwinSkin reicht für 25m² Teiche. Er kann an einer Leine irgendwo vor Anker gehen und saugt 300L pro Stunde durch. Für Deinen Teich sollte er ja dann ausreichend leistungsfähig sein.

Auch Blütenpollen werden abgesaugt. Er hat einen Filterschwamm unter einem Filterkorb - und packt wirklich auch den feinen Dreck.


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

OK, gerade angeschaut... das Teil kostet 90 Euro und es ist eine Pumpe mit verbaut.

Frage... kann man an die Pumpe einen Schlauch anschließen oder gibt die Pumpe das Wasser an die unmittelbare Umgebung ab?


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo Pyro,
die Pumpe sorgt dafür dass das Wasser im Skimmer durch einen Korb mit darunter liegendem Filter gesaugt wird und wird danach wieder ausgestoßen.

Der Korb wird dann halt ausgeleert und der Filter immer mal unter Wasser gereinigt.


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Ja, aber ist es möglich an der Ausstoßöffnung des Skimmers einen Schlauch zu befestigen um das abgesaugte Wasser z.B. über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zu führen?


Und hält dieser kleine blaue Filterschwamm wirklich auch diese gelben Pollen zurück oder wird durch den Skimmer der feine Dreck (Staub) noch besser ins Wasser geblasen?


Ich würde deshalb wenn ich mir einen Skimmer zulege ganz gern das Wasser durch meinen Bach schicken damit sich feine Schwebstoffe evtl. im Bach ablegen.


----------



## Nori (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

@ Pyro:
An der Funktion dieser Mini-Filtermatte als eigentlicher Filter hege ich starke Zweifel - eigentlich ist das nur ein Schutz der Ansaugpumpe und auch dafür verantwortlich, dass die Ansaugleistung auch gerne mal gegen "0" geht, wenn sich die Oberfläche der Matte zusetzt. (ich verwende das Teil überhaupt nicht)
Du kannst schon einen Schlauch (entweder 0,5" oder 0,75") an die Pumpe machen (zumindest bei dem Pondlife-Teil, bei Oase weiss ich es nicht) - zusätzlich kannst du es schon einem Bachlauf zuleiten (wenn die Leitung nicht ellenlang ist), allerdings als alleinige Speisung kannst es vergessen, das wird nur ein "Rinnnsal".

Gruß Nori


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hallo,
die Filtermatte holt die Pollen da raus - sie muss halt selbst auch immer mal gereinigt werden. Ansonsten wie Nori.


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Regine, Du hast ja den Skimmer von Oase... kannst mal bitte gucken ob man da auch einen Schlauch anbasteln kann bei der Ausströmöffnung?

Der Pondlife Skimmer gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so - optisch und vom Auffangkorb her...


----------



## robsig12 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Am Velda kann das sehr gut gemacht werden.

Eine Doku darüber mit Bildern, habe ich glaube ich bei Lothar im Forum mal gesehen.


----------



## Regs (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*



pyro schrieb:


> Regine, Du hast ja den Skimmer von Oase... kannst mal bitte gucken ob man da auch einen Schlauch anbasteln kann bei der Ausströmöffnung?
> 
> Der Pondlife Skimmer gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so - optisch und vom Auffangkorb her...



Hallo Pyro,
ja mach ich gerne, mal sehen ob ich morgen ein Foto zustande bringe.  Ich habe jetzt mal den Schwamm unter dem Auffangkorb rausgenommen - macht sich gut .


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Am Velda kann das sehr gut gemacht werden.
> 
> Eine Doku darüber mit Bildern, habe ich glaube ich bei Lothar im Forum mal gesehen.



Lothar im Forum ??? 

Darf ich um einen Link bitten?


----------



## scholzi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*

Hi
das ist ein Partner-Forum
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/
von Lothar Gehlhaar


----------



## koifischfan (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*



> Ich keschere auch ab aber mein Kescher ist gar nicht so lang um bis zur Mitte zu kommen usw. Also muss was anderes her.


Ich habe bei meinen Kescher, ein runder mit ca 20 cm Durchmesser, den Stiel in ein Elektro-Installationsrohr gesteckt. Länge jetzt 3 Meter + Arm.


----------



## KielerJung (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer für 2500L Teich?*



pyro schrieb:


> Regine, Du hast ja den Skimmer von Oase... kannst mal bitte gucken ob man da auch einen Schlauch anbasteln kann bei der Ausströmöffnung?



Ja, das geht.  Es muss nur ein Teil der Verkleidung weggeschnitten werden, dann kann man an die Ausströmöffnung (mit Gewinde) eine Schlauchtülle aufschrauben.

Habe das gerade zusammengebastelt und an den Sattelitenanschluss meiner Aquamax 4000 gehängt. Funktionierte zeitweise, jetzt schwächelt´s gerade. Muss da noch mal optimieren.

Gruß Daniel


----------

